# Crts still own plasmas.



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

A high definition crt set still owns all the new tv sets. Including Plasma.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

My pleasure, I always love to post at Twitter.

Seriously, if you guys are going to allow people to make topics out of opinions then I deserve the right too. I believe lcds are the best as a flat panel (in terms of weight and size), but I still prefer crts as a really good tv.

If plasma lovers deserve the right to have opinion based topics, then my opinions on lcds and crts deserve opinion based topics too.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Petty much?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

"*CRTs own plasmas*"

Apparently even a cathode ray tube knows to buy plasma instead of LCD!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

bobukcat said:


> "*CRTs own plasmas*"
> 
> Apparently even a cathode ray tube knows to buy plasma instead of LCD!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


You... bad person, you. :hurah::hurah::hurah:


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Show me a 46" CRT HD set under $3000 and I'll buy it now. 

Otherwise, what's the point.

Of course a 32" CRT HD looks great, but a) very few are made anymore b) 32" seems to be as large as anyone wants to build and c) they are cost size ratio is poor.

I really would like a say 40+" HD CRT that was reasonably priced and didn't require a team to deliver and install.

I know someone who had a 46" Sony CRT TV, paid a fortune for it, wasn't HD and took 4 men to deliver and set up.:lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> Show me a 46" CRT HD set under $3000 and I'll buy it now.


I certainly hope you have a room deep enough to put it in. 

For instance a hallway... :grin:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Also, let's be sure that when we do find this mythically gigantic CRT, that its actual resolution is as high as a 1080p flat panel. The last large tube I saw, a Sony, actually only had a maximum resolution of 800 horizontal scan lines.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

LarryFlowers said:


> Show me a 46" CRT HD set under $3000 and I'll buy it now.


Was that $3000 or 3000 lbs (or both)?? :eek2:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Interesting, what HD CRTs are still avaliable for the consumer market.

I know you can get broadcast/production CRT monitors but they're really expensive.

I saw a Sony 20" (BVMA20F1U) for about $13,500.00 but I can't seem to find any direct view CRTs anymore.

Are there still CRT projectors?

Mike


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

My first HDTV was a 4:3 Sony 32" CRT 6,000,000 pound boulder. lol


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

BOTH!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:



bobukcat said:


> Was that $3000 or 3000 lbs (or both)?? :eek2:


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

I love my RCA F38310.


----------



## NaperDan (Jun 9, 2009)

If HD CRTs were really the best, wouldn't somebody have figured out a way to adapt them to today's technology and markets?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

NaperDan said:


> If HD CRTs were really the best, wouldn't somebody have figured out a way to adapt them to today's technology and markets?


I think it's because they are just too large and heavy.

IIRC, they are also limited in the maximum screen size; I seem to remember something like ≈42" or so.

If it were possible, I wonder what a 50" HD CRT would weigh? :eek2:

Mike


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

NaperDan said:


> If HD CRTs were really the best, wouldn't somebody have figured out a way to adapt them to today's technology and markets?


 There are many reasons the CRT is dying. The biggest, and least discussed is RoHS. California even adds an extra tax onto manufacturers shipping CRT monitors into the state.

Don't ask me how I know this.... It's not like I manufacture displays.... :grin::lol:


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> If it were possible, I wonder what a 50" HD CRT would weigh? :eek2:
> Mike


Probably enough that it would have to go on the ground floor of any house for fear of falling through the 2nd floor ceiling. 

That and they would have to knock out a wall to get it into the house. Heck, my 36" Toshiba weighs about 75 lbs and it barely fits through a standard bedroom door.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Getteau said:


> Probably enough that it would have to go on the ground floor of any house for fear of falling through the 2nd floor ceiling.
> 
> That and they would have to knock out a wall to get it into the house. Heck, my 36" Toshiba weighs about 75 lbs and it barely fits through a standard bedroom door.


 I think your 36" is a bit on the light side. My 36" Panny weighted in at 180 pounds.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ah yes, My RCA again - 216 lbs. OUCH.

http://www.ciao.com/RCA_F_38310_CRT_TV_CRT__10024464#productdetail


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Getteau said:


> Probably enough that it would have to go on the ground floor of any house for fear of falling through the 2nd floor ceiling.
> 
> That and they would have to knock out a wall to get it into the house. Heck, my 36" Toshiba weighs about 75 lbs and it barely fits through a standard bedroom door.


I bet it weighs more then that.

A guy I work with has a 36" Mits (HD) and it weighs over 200#. :eek2:

Mike


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> Show me a 46" CRT HD set under $3000 and I'll buy it now.
> 
> Otherwise, what's the point.
> 
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/SONY-KV-40XBR80...66:2|39:1|72:1240|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

That is a 1080i 40" sony crt for $499. Of course you'd need to pick it up..........


----------



## marks177 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I was going to say, a 36" CRT under 100 lbs? That must be minus the tube...My 35" Mits *weighed* in at 178lbs....notice the past tense, its long gone after I got my 1st HDTV, but I must admit for an SD picture it was one of the best.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Dough!!!, you guys are right. I just checked the specs online and it's a 32" (could have sworn it was a 36"). I was pretty close on the weight. Online use rmanual says 74.3 lbs.

Gotta go change my signature now.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Getteau said:


> Dough!!!, you guys are right. I just checked the specs online and it's a 32" (could have sworn it was a 36"). I was pretty close on the weight. Online use rmanual says 74.3 lbs.
> 
> Gotta go change my signature now.


IIRC, the increase in size to the increase in weight isn't linear. As size goes up the glass has to get thicker which drives the weight up. (force on the increased surface area due to differential pressure)

Mike


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

NaperDan said:


> If HD CRTs were really the best, wouldn't somebody have figured out a way to adapt them to today's technology and markets?


They did years ago. Front projection CRT's.  I don't know what kind of resolution they got out of those, or if they are still made, but they were quite nice in their day. I'll keep my under 15 pound HD DLP projector though compared to my old SD CRT projector.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Zellio said:


> A high definition crt set still owns all the new tv sets. Including Plasma.


Jack??? Is that you???


----------

